# Budget Router Lift



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Some of y'alls ******* ways is starting to rub off on me! :rotfl:

1) Auto scissor jack from Harbor freight.
Cut the top off the jack. Attach a rubber type pad on the top of the jack.

2) Make a handle out of scrap stuff (I used 5/8" solid rod and 3/8" all thread from previous project).

3) Make a 3" handwheel from scrap melamine. Mark into 8 divisions...drill out 1 inch holes with a forstner bit (or whatever you have handy)....cut out the circle with jig saw or band saw...rout both sides of the hand wheel with router. Drill hole in the middle and attach to the all thread.

4) Drill a hole in each corner of the jack flange, center it under the router, and screw to the router table.

This makes it really easy to adjust the working height of your router with one hand while holding your measuring stick in the other hand. I saved way over $100 bucks over the more modern factory made router lifts. 

Note: This is not my original idea. I saw a video on You Tube about router tables and some guy had a different style jack, but it gave the idea for my project.

Other pictures are here (slideshow).


----------

